# Overheating!! Need help finding part name/part number



## kaneabel (May 5, 2018)

My '12 LTZ RS just overheated so the wife brought it home. Seen where the steam was coming from and pulled a couple hoses to find the leak or possible crack. Here's what I found


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That part on the engine is called the water outlet. Pretty common failure. You may need to buy a replacement hose that connects to the top as I understand they redesigned that connection at some point. If you try to use the old one, it won't mate quite right.

Given the age of the car, it might not be a bad idea to replace hoses on principle. We've already had one report of hose failure.


----------



## Btec (Feb 9, 2019)

Here is a website I find really useful they have a lot of diagrams https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com/

Also this page has repair manuals http://www.csmans.com/water_outlet_replacement_luv_-2056.html is for a sonic but they seem pretty well close to me same engine and tranny as mine


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

kaneabel said:


> My '12 LTZ RS just overheated so the wife brought it home. Seen where the steam was coming from and pulled a couple hoses to find the leak or possible crack. Here's what I found



You will need a water outlet part #25193922 and an upper radiator hose part #13291779, reuse the spring clamp, do not put a worm drive gear clamp on that connection, they tend to be overtightened and then snap-premature failure. connection at radiator is PITA! Manageable with front bumper removed and a pair of remote spring clamp pliers. Reuse/replace spring clamp at radiator as well because it is plastic. And as ChevyGuy said, replace any hose if it is old that is connected to the water outlet housing. I don't have the part numbers handy for the connection the heater core or the oil cooler pipe. I will post them if I find them. You can replace the inlet hose (connects to tank) part #13251447


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

Back with the part numbers, heater to engine inlet part# 565563897, I bought that from the dealer.
The short hose to oil cooler pipe is part# 55596898, you can get that from RA.


----------

